# burning in my chest and stomach



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I have been having this burning sensation for the past few weeks. It makes me feel quite unwell. Could it be ulcers? 

I've felt alot more anxious and on edge as well. Especially, to the point where I can't settle my anxiety at all. The teacher talks and I am startled.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably just acid reflux/heartburn. It's common with anxiety and will get worse the more anxiety you are having. You can try some prilosec and alter your meals a little. Avoid carbonated beverages, orange juice, and other acidic drinks or foods. Some have to avoid spicy foods as well. There are other suggestions like raising the head of the bed if you search for acid reflux online. If it doesn't go away quickly with a few changes and otc treatments it would be best to see a doctor.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

agree with zantac... I have very bad heartburn and prilosec just didnt' work for me. zantac is just about the best damn thing to make you feel better. ^_^


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am on Prilosec prn and its worked well for me. In order for me never to have acid reflux I would have to live on pureed baby food for the rest of my life. Staying away from trigger foods is really hard.  For me, it includes damn near everything.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

WineKitty said:


> Staying away from trigger foods is really hard.  For me, it includes damn near everything.


It's the same for me. I took Zantac for a while, but now I take papaya enzyme tablets, and it's helped a lot.


----------

